# Blackwater 4/18/12



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

The stripers are back on


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

what stretch? lower end off the bay or upper stretch by cview?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

sweet!!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

screwballl said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> what stretch? lower end off the bay or upper stretch by cview?


Didn't know blackwater made it to crestview???:whistling::whistling:


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Damn thats nice for around here, well done. what did you catch it on?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice fish...


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Come on Redtracker, give us the details, that big fellow might have relatives that would also like a boat ride.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

My Buddy and I got the 32",30", & 27" in a deep hole with live Menhaden. Here are the other two fish.


----------



## Mulletman89 (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice stirpers my freinds dad got one about 30 years ago on Perdido river it was 52 lbs. And I got one about 20 years ago in Perdido bay that was 20 lb. But that's some nice looking fish good job.


----------



## grysqurl (Mar 7, 2008)

Where'd ya find the menhaden? Are they back too?


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Didn't know blackwater made it to crestview???:whistling::whistling:


sorry meant Holt (and was thinking of another post with Yellow river too)


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

They are Down by 10.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

The menhaden are getting thick in the rivers already, which is a good thing.


----------

